# Ryogi Shiki Vs Hulk



## Will Smith (Jun 15, 2012)

Who wins?



Will Smith said:


> Who wins?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




They start of 100 m apart in a campus. 
Shiki Knows Hulk is her Target
Hulk does not
Shiki knows where Hulk is
Hulk does not


----------



## Judas (Jun 15, 2012)

Hulk claps his hands.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 15, 2012)

yeah, pretty much


----------



## Will Smith (Jun 15, 2012)

Hulk doesn't know her abilities in this battle..


----------



## Judas (Jun 15, 2012)

He doesn't need knowledge of her abilities to clap his hands.


----------



## Will Smith (Jun 15, 2012)

To be honest, I wanted to see if hulk could survive an attack from her. I was arguing this on 4chan.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 15, 2012)

What did Shiki do to deserve this?


----------



## Judas (Jun 15, 2012)

Will Smith said:


> To be honest, I wanted to see if hulk could survive an attack from her. I was arguing this on 4chan.



Hulk is a strange case concerning the conceptual/supernatural. As far as we know, she might not even be able to cut his line.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hulk is too hax.

Why do you hate Ryougi OP?


----------



## Asune (Jun 15, 2012)

Edit the OP then, otherwise Hulk just need to clap


----------



## Will Smith (Jun 15, 2012)

Changed it.


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 15, 2012)

Judas said:


> Hulk claps his hands.


Indeed.
As strange as it sounds Hulk is considerably more faster than Ryougi.
Not to mention being physically overwhelming against a a glass cannon such as Ryougi Shiki.

Hulk claps his hands hard enough to reduce Shiki into fine paste.


----------



## Will Smith (Jun 15, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Indeed.
> As strange as it sounds Hulk is considerably more faster than Ryougi.
> Not to mention being physically overwhelming against a a glass cannon such as Ryougi Shiki.
> 
> Hulk claps his hands hard enough to reduce Shiki into fine paste.



But, what if she gets the drop on him?


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 15, 2012)

He dies. Point.
It's as simple as that.
Conceptual attacks are rather potent haxes with only a few characters who are resistant to it.
Hulk isn't amongst them.

But then again with the conditions you made, Hulk would still win.
Ryougi isn't like her male counterpart. She has some skills at stealth but otherwise she fights her enemies in a straight combat.
The Hulk would likely sense her presence and then thunder clap her.
Really, unless comic book PIS is involved, Ryougi has no chance.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 15, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit?

Hulk claps his hands and turns Ryougi into dust


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 15, 2012)

even Jen and Betty in her periods can defeat ryougi


----------



## Barioth (Jun 15, 2012)

Why didn't OP give Ryougi Shiki underrated other abilities? Imagine Ryogi with Hulk's personality. 

A She-Hulk? 

This might change the majority opinion. Unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Asune (Jun 15, 2012)

OP could just say that Hulk receives a direct hit of Shiki, does he lives? if he wanted to test that. On real battle, Ryougi cannot win


----------



## Barioth (Jun 16, 2012)

I thought the secret to unlock the Hulk is Anger personality. 

Can Ryougi Shiki steals it?  Not saying she becomes Hulk and Roflstomp.

Besides OP you should of use Live Action TV Series Hulk.


----------



## PlatinumKnight (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a real question..can't Ryougi kinda kill the thunderclap's shockwave?


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 16, 2012)

Void Shiki could.
But then again the issue is with that even if we powerscale from Servants, her speed isn't even nearly enough to react against a thunderclap.
The shockwaves' initial velocity is ranging from massively hypersonic to relativistic levels.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 16, 2012)

Ryogi Shiki tries then ends up doing worse than Souren Araya, Hulk has better regen than Souren in a bounded field. One Thunder clap or Hulk just jumping onto Shiki will do it.


----------



## I Kill You (Jun 16, 2012)

Reminds me of Hulk's indestructible pants

Hulk can Clap, hit the ground and make a shock wave, then a 1 punch K.O when his enemy is on the ground. So yeah, Hulk stomps


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 16, 2012)

^FYI, regeneration is no use against the MEoDP.
Arcueid learned it the hard way.

Aside from that, yeah.
Shiki has no chance of reaching Hulk before getting thunderclapped to smithereens.


----------



## Fang (Jun 16, 2012)

Hulk was immune to Elixir's Death Touch.

She stands no chance.


----------



## Asune (Jun 16, 2012)

Fang said:


> Hulk was immune to Elixir's Death Touch.
> 
> She stands no chance.



Shiki's kill is a conceptual kill, said killing goes beyonda ny method of inmortality.


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 16, 2012)

Fang said:


> Hulk was immune to Elixir's Death Touch.
> 
> She stands no chance.


Mystic Eyes of Death perception erase the target from existence.

To be exact, Ryougi's eyes go even beyond that by erasing the target's origin.

So unless Hulk managed to came back from that, I doubt he would survive.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 16, 2012)

Who is this Ryougi Shiki you speak of? I am only seeing Ryougi Banner(Bruce by first name) in this fight. 

She did once have a male personality.


----------



## Fang (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm aware of what she can do, I'm not impressed when the Hulk has resisted reality warping and more broken crap like spatial warping from people like Nova and even transmutation. 

Elixir is an Omega-class mutant. That is the same category that Franklin Richards the reality warper and and Bobby Drake "Iceman who can freeze over the entire universe when Emma shows him how to use his powers" right kind of mutant.

Let me put in in this category: Magneto at his best is still an Alpha-class mutant. She isn't cutting off his life when someone at his best can invoke how life and death effects anyone couldn't take it from the Hulk. Hell all he did was temporarily weaken WWH's healing factor for a short time span.


----------



## Asune (Jun 16, 2012)

Still I don't see how those could save the hulk from erasing of existence


----------



## Fang (Jun 16, 2012)

So Franklin Richards "I can smack around Celestials and be greater then even an Abstract like Galactus" or Iceman or Jean Gray aren't more powerful then Shiki?

Kay. 

Elixir's power is over life and death and has been stated to be an Omega class mutant with that potential.

She's not taking his life.

Link removed


----------



## Asune (Jun 16, 2012)

If that's true then it sounds as a solid feat to me. Yet a wiki doesn't really work as a real proof.
Think I'll wait for Willyvereb to see if effectively that can bypass MEoDP of Void Shiki


----------



## Fang (Jun 16, 2012)

Name one feat of Shiki's that matches any known Alpha class mutant much less Omega's who can fuck with matter, energy, or abstracts on universal scale at minimum.

Elixir couldn't kill Hulk, Elixir dusted Wither.

Name one feat that compares.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 16, 2012)

Void Shiki's best feat( And one of her only ones) is Curbing Souren Araya in Movie 5.

His origin is Stillness, and he had a conceptual barrier. He was able to regen from  Base Shiki's eyes hitting him due to being inside the equivalent of a Reality Marble, in which he has complete control over anything that went on. Void Shiki completely Raped him when she appeared.

I honestly doubt that matches up to anything the Marvelverse can dish out, but I'm putting it out there anyway.


----------



## Asune (Jun 16, 2012)

Fang said:


> Name one feat of Shiki's that matches any known Alpha class mutant much less Omega's who can fuck with matter, energy, or abstracts on universal scale at minimum.
> 
> Elixir couldn't kill Hulk, Elixir dusted Wither.
> 
> Name one feat that compares.



Hey hey, calm down and read my post. I said that I'll wait for Willyvereb, precisely because I don't know if there is something.
Yet as I said a wiki doesn't really work as a proof, more likely an scan would do


----------



## Fang (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not using the wiki as proof, I'm giving you the damn defination of what an Omega class mutant represents. If Hulk can resist and be immune to Elixir's Death Touch, she isn't cutting off his life line or erasing from existence.

Same Hulk whose tanked absolute zero, resisted psychic attacks, punch out pure energy, sit in a planet's molten core, jumped into anti-matter, defeated a low level cosmic being, Galaxy Master, resisted possession and mind-rape even from beings like Charles Xavier and Doctor Strange, and yeah, I can go on.

I'm not posting scans because I'm using my shitty laptop. Trust me this isnt' happening.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 16, 2012)

The effects of the MEoDP are enforced by Akasha itself, which is a multiversal creator _at least._ Not that it makes any difference when Shiki gets smashed in pretty much any scenario.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 16, 2012)

Fang is merely a fan of aggressive debating. 

Either way, in all honesty, the Hulk is out of her league. He basically overwhelms anything to the point where there _has_ to be more to him than just radiation poisoning. He's a walking no-limits-fallacy in that there are seemingly no limits to what hax he can overcome - he just needs to be angry enough.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jun 16, 2012)

Hulk is after all strongest there is .


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 16, 2012)

"Puny (Insert Name of vs Enemy Archetype here)"


----------



## Barioth (Jun 16, 2012)

Shiki is going to to get stomp anyway. 

But what can we say about Hulk's Origin? Anger? Bruce Banner? Can Void Shiki perceive it or split Hulk and Bruce Banner?

I am just curious.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 16, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> The effects of the MEoDP are enforced by Akasha itself, which is a multiversal creator _at least._ Not that it makes any difference when Shiki gets smashed in pretty much any scenario.



Akasha isn't a creator nor is it really a god, it's simply the multiverse itself. Though you could argue about Void shiki being able to manipulate it, but honestly your getting into featless hyperbole. Which I don't even the creator of Nasuverse agrees with.


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 16, 2012)

Anar G said:


> Shiki is going to to get stomp anyway.
> 
> But what can we say about Hulk's Origin? Anger? Bruce Banner? Can Void Shiki perceive it or split Hulk and Bruce Banner?
> 
> I am just curious.


Both.
Shiki sees countless lines and can choose to cut whichever she wants.
She can destroy Hulk forever while keeping Bruce alive. Or in reverse.
Or just chose to  erase its entire being.

Really, MEoDP could be synonymous with Deus Ex Machina. Especially Ryougi Shiki's, since unlike Tohno, she has no real limiit.
It takes fair bit of writing skill to avoid MEoDP being too overbearing in the story.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 16, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Akasha isn't a creator nor is it really a god, it's simply the multiverse itself. Though you could argue about Void shiki being able to manipulate it, but honestly your getting into featless hyperbole. Which I don't even the creator of Nasuverse agrees with.


It's where all things in the Nasuverse begin and end, so it's not really the multiverse itself either. Void Shiki's questionable ability to use the power of Akasha isn't really the issue, it's simply that Akasha itself is the force that makes the MEoDP take effect.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 16, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> It's where all things in the Nasuverse begin and end, so it's not really the multiverse itself either. Void Shiki's questionable ability to use the power of Akasha isn't really the issue, it's simply that Akasha itself is the force that makes the MEoDP take effect.



It's not conscious like you were implying it's not a force, it's the root and the root can be consider as part of a tree it's not separate from the multiverse nor is it an entity, it's pretty much semantics in considering it a part of multiverse or being the multiverse there's no real difference in this context.

If I'm able to destroy a chair that doesn't make the the chair a force of destruction the force is me manipulating that chair and the laws of physics being cause of it, MEoDP are simply allowing shiki to use the rules of the universe, basically like in my example she using the laws of physics that are only known and accessable to her through the knowledge of the route. The route itself does jack exists like the multiverse exists. The rules in this case being death lines and dots.


----------



## Ydiseonn (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay, this is stupid. Everyone's just repeating after each-other "Hulk CLAPS"
One hit from Shiki he's dead, simple as that. If she can destroy telekinesis you really think "Hulk Clap" is going to do crap here? The guy's strong, sure, but this isn't an arm wrestling contest...


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jun 16, 2012)

Hulk is also much faster.

So he claps before she can do anything.


----------



## Judas (Jun 16, 2012)

Ydiseonn said:


> Okay, this is stupid. Everyone's just repeating after each-other "Hulk CLAPS"
> One hit from Shiki he's dead, simple as that. If she can destroy telekinesis you really think "Hulk Clap" is going to do crap here? The guy's strong, sure, but this isn't an arm wrestling contest...



...

Hulk claps his hands.


----------



## Asune (Jun 16, 2012)

Ydiseonn said:


> Okay, this is stupid. Everyone's just repeating after each-other "Hulk CLAPS"
> One hit from Shiki he's dead, simple as that. If she can destroy telekinesis you really think "Hulk Clap" is going to do crap here? The guy's strong, sure, but this isn't an arm wrestling contest...



That's what I was discussing with fang earlier, he claims that the Hulk should be inmune to MEoDP. But well...

On normal situation Hulk CLAPS


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ydiseonn said:


> Okay, this is stupid. Everyone's just repeating after each-other "Hulk CLAPS"
> One hit from Shiki he's dead, simple as that. If she can destroy telekinesis you really think "Hulk Clap" is going to do crap here? The guy's strong, sure, but this isn't an arm wrestling contest...



.......your an idiot.

How about Hulk fazes her out of existence with a punch or a finger poke.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 16, 2012)

I think a Thunderclap is a tad fast for her to be able to do anything about. I don't know, but it might even take her some time to actually be able to percieve it before she's able to cut it. It took her a bit when she was fighting the telekinesis lady at any rate, she wasnt immediately able to cut the telekinesis.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay....... I may have this wrong, but arent we talking here about the girl who could supposedly kill reality itself and abstract concepts?


----------



## Judas (Jun 16, 2012)

Doesn't make up for her piss poor reactions and durability.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 16, 2012)

So basically Hulk's victory is 100% dependant on speed?

(Not trying to discredit it or saying is lame, just want to be sure)


----------



## Asune (Jun 16, 2012)

Man, your signature is creepy


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 16, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Akasha isn't a creator nor is it really a god, it's simply the multiverse itself. Though you could argue about Void shiki being able to manipulate it, but honestly your getting into featless hyperbole. Which I don't even the *creator of Nasuverse* agrees with.



About the bolded part, are you talking about an in story creator or the author of the series?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 16, 2012)

Asune said:


> Man, your signature is creepy



adblock is your friend


----------



## Judas (Jun 16, 2012)

The whole her being able to "kill reality" is a statement from Ryogi's own mouth that's not substantiated by any other source. Could very well be hyperbole on her part. Not sure if she'd be able to cut Hulk's line, tbh, considering the stuff he has resisted.

But yeah, the gist of it is her being too weak and slow to be considered a factor in this fight.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Why would you do this to Ryougi.


----------



## Ydiseonn (Jun 16, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> .......your an idiot.
> 
> How about Hulk fazes her out of existence with a punch or a finger poke.



Wow!:amazed I'm call an idiot for saying the obvious. Are you right in the head or something? obviously, otherwise you wouldn't have the shame post such a brainless comment.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 16, 2012)

From the person who necros year old threads with nothing useful to add.


----------



## Ydiseonn (Jun 16, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> From the person who necros year old threads with nothing useful to add.



Don't know if this is directed to me but if it is maybe the person should look at the "time" it was written and compare that to the above comment... would be an enlightenment!


----------



## Asune (Jun 16, 2012)

Hulk CLAPS


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 16, 2012)

popcorn.gif


----------



## Judas (Jun 16, 2012)

Ydiseonn said:


> Don't know if this is directed to me but if it is maybe the person should look at the "time" it was written and compare that to the above comment... would be an enlightenment!


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 16, 2012)

Ydiseonn said:


> Don't know if this is directed to me but if it is maybe the person should look at the "time" it was written and compare that to the above comment... would be an enlightenment!







Indeed, go do that now and find enlightenment instead of shitting places up with pseudo intelligence and bad comebacks.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 16, 2012)

Arcueid in full moon can make her points disappear right? Sorry but if Arcueid can I see no reason why shouldnt Hulk.

Either his point wont appear or it will be TOO HARD FOR RYOGI  to pierce


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 16, 2012)

I think Hulk wouldnt lose to her if she tried to stab him with a knife anyway. He might just close his hand around her hand while she tries to stab him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 16, 2012)

If the death thing was completely unavoidable I would agree with you, but Arcueid can avoid them at full moon, Hulk should had no problem too.

At best I see Ryogi killing banner, which would unleash the most powerful version of Hulk: Bannerless.


----------



## Ydiseonn (Jun 16, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Indeed, go do that now and find enlightenment instead of shitting places up with pseudo intelligence and bad comebacks.



Ohhhh... I am so sorry, it's not in my person to stalk people to other threads just to talk about another, surely you can understand that? Again, my must humble apologies....


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 17, 2012)

The guy has 18 posts, seriously.

One doesnt become a posting expert in less than 1 month. I get the OBD is supposed to be a mean place, but already on freaking negging a guy that has less than a month?

Guys going to hate me, but I set his bar to green again. No intent in contradicting you Zombie and Peackok since I really appreciate your posts being one of my favourite posters in the OBD (like your liking in the mario series for example), but I just found negging to be over the line and getting him to red bar overkill.


----------



## Zombehs (Jun 17, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Arcueid in full moon can make her points disappear right? Sorry but if Arcueid can I see no reason why shouldnt Hulk.
> 
> Either his point wont appear or it will be TOO HARD FOR RYOGI  to pierce



Fairly sure that only appeared to the other Shiki, whose MEoDP has limits. Namely it fries his brains if he tries to understand the concept of death of a being too foreign.

Pretty sure Ryougi has no limits like that, but it wouldn't make a difference here.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jun 17, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The guy has 18 posts, seriously.
> 
> One doesnt become a posting expert in less than 1 month. I get the OBD is supposed to be a mean place, but already on freaking negging a guy that has less than a month?
> 
> Guys going to hate me, but I set his bar to green again. I dont know about his overall posting, so dont really know what his attitude is, I just found negging to be too much, taking his bar to red to be overkill specially if he has less than 20 posts.



You know, it's funny.

I never encountered any hostility when I joined.

This guy necroed threads with his first posts, insulted members, ignored other people's arguments and behaved like an eight year old.

And the worst part? I'm not even finding him that funny.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 17, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> You know, it's funny.
> 
> I never encountered any hostility when I joined.
> 
> ...



Okay..... I wasnt aware of any of that, specially the first part. I thus revoke the quoted post.

I was under impression he was getting negged because of ignorance of basic rules like not necroing rather than being an outright troll.

Too bad I cant reverse the rep I gave him, shame on me.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 17, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> About the bolded part, are you talking about an in story creator or the author of the series?



Nasu the author, himself, he basically said third personality would be pressed when fighting against servants, and unless your going to go into convultedly talking about how Shiki has 5 personalities it's pretty obvious he was talking about the Void Shiki. Typically we don't take his words for shit if it contradicts his works, but when the only thing Void Shiki has putting her at her level is her own character statements, those statements start to become iffy. Those statments are unusable anyway though.


----------



## Ydiseonn (Jun 17, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> You know, it's funny.
> 
> I never encountered any hostility when I joined.
> 
> ...



Actually I had no idea you cannot post on old threads, I actually joined the forum because I saw those threads and though "oh, there are other ID fans"
As for the ignored arguments, it could be that i logged out, insulting members: someone called me an idiot for no apparent reason and i responded and another one followed suit. Responding to disrespect with disrespect is a survival instinct i nurtured the hard way being the new kid in multiple schools over my childhood.


----------



## Ydiseonn (Jun 17, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Okay..... I wasnt aware of any of that, specially the first part. I thus revoke the quoted post.
> 
> I was under impression he was getting negged because of ignorance of basic rules like not necroing rather than being an outright troll.
> 
> Too bad I cant reverse the rep I gave him, shame on me.



No matter, thank you anyway. No need to feel shameful perhaps one day i can return the favor in another way, good deeds go a long way in my head.


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Huh??? why is this thread still on. I though that it was decided how it end on three different situations
So why isn't locked already??


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 17, 2012)

Savage hulk claps her to the kingdom come and then joe fixit cames and rapes ryougi until she shiets cum for the next 5 eternities!

i mean, c'mon this battle was decided in the 1st page


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 17, 2012)

This Shiki gets crushed by the hulk...


----------

